# Cleaning the Beast



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

After doing about 700 miles over its first weekend in my hands, my 550 Tribute appears to have been an unmissable target for billions of insects and bugs  
Therefore a clean was in order before the sun baked them on. Cor, it's definitely bigger than the car. Stepladders, dangerous leaning, and a good long handled brush were the order of the day.
However I was definitely impressed with the quality of the metallic silver paintwork. I had been a bit dubious that the beast in its actuality would be as gleaming as those seen at the shows, but no complaints on that score.
I was told that it had been polished by the dealer before coming to me, and that appears to be the case.
More good points than bad so far :lol: 
Except that the Fiat Manual is in Italian! Which I don't speak-have to go on a course.
Paul


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Bit of a shock when you first go to clean it isn't it - rather more workthan your average car :lol: 

Glad to hear you are pleased with it all  

Just an Italian reading course and you're well covered then :lol: :wink: :lol:

Happy Motoring


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

If you get some really stuck on try a BOUNCE Laundry Sheet - wet it and rub gently - just magic.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van and flies*

Ciao

Non parli l'italiano? Mama mia!

Flies - wasps etc. I "caught" so many coming up from Folkestone last week I am surprised there are any left.

I bought a sponge with a nylon mesh outer lining - from Halford - claims to removes flies easily - and it does!

Russell


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Gazillions from Agde to UK*

We must have had a good few kilo's of flies on our van when we finished the journey. They had been drying out for over 3 days as we journeyed.
A quick spray of thetfords black mark remover (wish I had that at school) and they hosed away with very little pressure at all.


----------

